#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-11
<ristretto> has anyone in here had MTRR issues on recent edgy kernels, esp. with fglrx?
<MaCa> Anyone aware of intel-hda/sigmael audio issues?
<Infecto> hello
<Nailor> hi
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<krpano> anyone live here ?
<krpano> alive i mean.:)
<Linuturk> krpano, I lived here until my house was reposessed. Now I'm down by the highway under the overpass
<nnonix> "in a van, down by the river!"
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-12
<Infecto> hello, can some one tel me why when i use fglrx instead ati, mplayer works wery slowly 
<Infecto> the movie are playing not well 
<rhum> hi
<rhum> i'm a noob  
<rhum> i use ubuntu on a laptop 
<rhum> congrats guys  ... 
<rhum> it works pretty well 
<rhum> i had to fight with gnome network tool for authenticating on a secure wifi modem  , but  with kde tool it is right 
<rhum> so i instaled this tool 
<rhum> tyvm  
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-13
<Infecto> pleas tell me how to change cpu performance
<Infecto> form 600Mhz to 1.6Ghz 
<Infecto> manualy 
<Infecto> and i use this new power manager 
<mjg59> You don't
<mjg59> It'll automatically speed up when needed
<Infecto> yes but i want to do it manualy
<Infecto> performanec how it prowide to me is not inaf in my opinion 
<mjg59> Remove the powernowd package
<zombietux_> hello all
<zombietux_> i have a notebook compaq v2607 in series v2000
<zombietux_> but, my keyboard is not configured!!!
<ubuntu_demon> hi
<freesun> anyone willing to help guy with enabling wifi on laptop?
<freesun> have acer_hk and yes it is 32bit system
<artus> hello
<artus> yesterday I installed (k)ubuntu 6.06 on Lenovo ThinkPad R60 (PN UE16FGE/ Model 9456-6FG)
<artus> most things works fine.
<artus> IMHO ubuntu is the best laptop supporting distri
<artus> but there are two problemes:
<artus> the wlan (ipw3945) is not working after suspend
<artus> cat /proc/cpuinfo does not recognize the powernowd cpu_scaling settings.
<Nailor> Weird
<Nailor> My ipw3945 comes back alive nicely
<artus> the notebook is at home (me at work)
<Nailor> Have you checked the logs if they have something weird going on?
<artus> interface not ready
<artus> the wlan led is (long-term) blinking.
<Nailor> oh
<artus> ifdown eth1;ifup eth1 helps. wlan is up again
<Nailor> Those propably could be tweaked to be a part of some of the scripts ran when resuming
<artus> by checking the /etc/acpi/resume.d and suspend. ifup / ifdown scripts
<artus> I noticed that deh ifup use $INTERFACES without setting it before.
<Nailor> Oh
<Nailor> You should propably file that one to launchpad
<artus> ?
<Nailor> The ubuntu bug tracker
<Nailor> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<artus> i fixed that with writing $INTERFACES to /tmp in suspend.d/55-...
<artus> an read in in resume.d/62-ifup
<artus> but the problmes still exists that the wlan/ipw3945 is not ready when trying to make dhcp request
<artus> Nailor: how did you configure your ipw3945 interfaces (static or dhcp)?
<Nailor> dhcp
<Nailor> Using NetworkManager
<artus> i have setup the /etc/network/interfaces
<Nailor> Oh
<artus> oh?
<Nailor> Have you tried network manager?
<artus> not yet.
<Nailor> It's in the package networkmanager-gnome
<Nailor> Or ...-kde
<artus> is my first (real) with ubuntu 
<Nailor> oops
<Nailor> network-manager-kde
* artus normal use debian
<Nailor> ah
<Nailor> Well the same package is for debian too 
<Nailor> But if you're running Kubuntu, install network-manager-kde
<artus> ack
<Nailor> Then, remove all entries (or comment them out) in your /etc/network/interfaces which affect your wireless card (eth1?)
<Nailor> And reboot
<artus> ack, configure with network-manager und try again.
<jsgotangco> its beautiful
<artus> the other problem is the "wrong" frequenz of the cpu in /proc/cpuinfo
<artus> the powernowd is running correct (check) setting the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/cpufreq/cpufreq_scaling (AFAIR) correct
<artus> but cat /proc/cpuinfo alway say 1667 MHz
<Nailor> I think cpuinfo says always the 'default' frequency
<Nailor> cpufreq-subdir tells you the truth
<Nailor> hum. Got a computer finally, I've been working now for two weeks with my personal laptop
<artus> I haven seen the scaled freq in /proc/cpuinfo (on other systems)
<Nailor> o
<Nailor> h
<Nailor> =)
<Nailor> Well, I'll try
<Nailor> Using powersave scaling governor my cpuinfo still says 1829.117 for both cores
<artus> maybe changed in newer kernel...
<Nailor> Could be
<artus> I will try after work (in about 10h) so I will be back (with new infos) tomorrow same time.
<artus> have a nice day.
<Infecto> can some one tell my, the prblem withc suspend to ram in ubuntu is on kernel side or some stuff from user land ?
<Nailor> It's in kernel
<Infecto> brbrb 
<Infecto> edgy start acting like windows 
<Infecto> when i insert or eject cd it freez 
<Infecto> thats not well 
<pws69> need help setting up wireless using WPA-PSK
<pws69> mjg59: can u help me set up WPA-PSK wireless.. ive got wpa_supplicants
<Treenaks> pws69: it's probably better to read help.ubuntu.com
<Treenaks> or ask on #ubuntu
<Treenaks> (as this is not a support channel..)
<pws69> Treenaks: okay
<NoWhereMan> hi guys
<NoWhereMan> just a little question, anybody had experiences with a packard bell easynot 31937 ?
<NoWhereMan> erm
<NoWhereMan> r1938
<Treenaks> easynot?
<Treenaks> as in 'hard'?
<NoWhereMan> :D
<NoWhereMan> easynote :p
<NoWhereMan> have any of you had issues with usplash & virtual terminals on widescreen displays?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-14
<NoWhereMan> sorry for the ot, I have to clean up a compaq laptop using its master cd... do you know if those cds reset also the partition table?
<Burgundavia> NoWhereMan: yes, they will destroy any data on the system, usually
<NoWhereMan> Burgundavia, I mean if I have 4 partitions, two of which are with linux, can you say if it is going to merge them back with the first, as it was at the beginning?
<Burgundavia> those cds wipe the entire drive and reimage it
<NoWhereMan> thank you
<Burgundavia> what do you need todo?
<NoWhereMan> restore a compaq pc to its original state
<NoWhereMan> to give it away
<NoWhereMan> would you install at this time edgy on a new laptop? i mean.... anyway it's going out on october... i can't wait all this time to install linux :D
<Fujitsu> NoWhereMan, things are liable to break, so don't install it if you need to use the laptop and can't stand breakage.
<NoWhereMan> Fujitsu, I remember I installed dapper on its last months of testing and I didn't find any harm. Is it edgy so "edgy"? :p
<Fujitsu> NoWhereMan, breakage is fairly rare at the moment, although some major things do occasionally break. If you were OK testing Dapper, it shouldn't be too different with Edgy.
<Fujitsu> Although big things like OpenOffice.org saving are broken at the moment.
<NoWhereMan> O.o
<Treenaks> Fujitsu: sounds like some shareware I know :)
<NoWhereMan> eve OOo
<Fujitsu> Treenaks, ?
<NoWhereMan> *even
<Treenaks> Fujitsu: In the old days, one of the ways shareware used to ensure you'd pay was by being crippled... like unable to use the 'Save' function
<Fujitsu> True.
<NoWhereMan> is it tcl/tk8.5 in edgy? i guess no
<Fujitsu> There's no tcl8.5 in Edgy, no.
<NoWhereMan> ok, i'll have to compile again :p
<NoWhereMan> how did they break "save" in OOo ??? :D
<Fujitsu> NoWhereMan, dbus had an ABI change, so it crashes when displaying the save dialog... When the next upload/build occurs, it'll be fixed.
<NoWhereMan> oh! i see now
<NoWhereMan> well I'd wait at least for this to fix... or I'll have to d/l OOo twice...
<offmesssage> can anyone help with a dapper netboot problem?
<offmesssage> my screen blacks out after downloading all the packages
<offmesssage> i've found a few other people reporting it, but no solution
<offmesssage> i was wondering if anyone here knew what i might be able to do to get round it?
<Nailor_> Weird
<simira> offmesssage: try on 
<simira> #ubuntu
<simira> this is not a support-channel, as topic says
<offmesssage> oops
<offmesssage> sorry :)
<offmesssage> will do
<rizo> anyone have their suspend to disk stop working after doing a clean install of knot-2? was working fine in dapper :(
<rizo> well at least suspend to mem works now :o
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<kanzie> Im trying to get suspend and hibernate gto work... 
<kanzie> on my ibm thinkpad t60
<kanzie> Im experiencing big problems with suspend and hibernate
<kanzie> on my ibm thinkpad t60
<mjg59> What version of Ubuntu?
<kanzie> dapper
<kanzie> latest, just installed
<kanzie> the thing is I think my swap is to small, it is smaller than the size of my ram
<kanzie> I have installed gparted but cant seem to resize my fat32-disk with free space on it
<simira> kanzie: it is reported a bug on it, please add any comments or logs if you find it necessary (hibernate problems)
<kanzie> simira: Where is it reported, which app is it that is causing the problems? xgl? compiz? or the x-server?
<rizo> help https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/58247
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-16
<Infecto> can some one tel me what software is responsible for stering kmix  when i push vol up down or mute buttons on my laptop
<Infecto> right now it stop work for me 
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-17
<Burgundavia> There is an online tutorial on using package management tools, including Add/Remove, Synaptic and Aptitude in 20 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Luke> hmm...  first time ever using IRC, complete noob here.  Test Test =)
<Luke> eh... nm... wrong channel.  sry
<anmar> Hey guys. I am testing Edgy Eft Knot 2 (not sure if my last update pused it to 3) and I have some problems I wish resolved so I can file my report
<anmar> My question is: Is this the right place to discuss this kind of stuff or should I still go to #ubuntu ?
<Nailor> Well, we're not supporting channel
<Nailor> Of course you can shoot us with the question, we'll might answer :P
<Nailor> s/we'll/we/
<anmar> Nailor: hehe... thanks dude... 
<anmar> Nailor: I am trying to test edggy knot 3 and resume is a problem. 
<Nailor> Worked fine before?
<anmar> I am using the 915resolution packages but resume from suspend leaves my screen black 
<anmar> Nailor: where can I find what happens when you resume a laptop ?
<Nailor> Dunno, ACPI documentation maybe?
<anmar> Nailor: I mean what gets started first... it is a bit confusing since there are acpi packages, gnome-power-manager and hiberante ... yikes
<anmar> Nailor: yeah.. I dug there a bit... 
<anmar> Nailor:  will keep digging... cause I think it might be a bug worth filing 
<Nailor> You could also check if someone has same kind of problems from laptop testing team wiki
<anmar> Nailor: there is a laptop test report from this guy (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo_IBM)
<anmar> but it is incomplete
<anmar> Nailor: BTW, can I use the same report or should I start my own ?
<simira> anmar: search for similar problems reported in Launchpad, else, file a bug on it
<anmar> simira: will do
<Nailor> anmar: Use the same report, just add yourself as one of the contributors in there
<anmar> Nailor: ok. cool. 
<Infecto> hmmm 
<Infecto> is something moving in suspent do ram problem 
<Infecto> ?
<Burgundavia> Infecto: you filed a bug
<Burgundavia> ?
<Burgundavia> I have not seena  suspend to ram issue
<Infecto> Burgundavia: it works for you ?
<Infecto> for me it want to suspend 
<Infecto> not wake up 
<Infecto> but suspend 
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-10
<Home_> anyone tried ubuntu feisty on Amilo L1310G ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-11
<hellforgedheart> hey guys
<hellforgedheart> anybody in here with a vaio laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-13
<pwnguin> kinda wish there was a tool to import / export the laptop wiki table into a spreadsheet
<kampred> can ayone help? am super newbie and have touchpad not working on 7.04 (feisty fawn). thanks
<kampred> oops
<kampred> mine laptop is hp500
<kampred> anyone  :'(
<Skelet0n> any1 able to help me with X server crash and terminal crashes
<Skelet0n> ??
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-08
<j1> Does anyone know if ubuntu works well on a thinkpad z60t
<j1> or is there a laptop compatability list posted
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-11
<master5o1> hi
<master5o1> I just edited https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Dell/DellInspiron1720 page
<master5o1> I think my current userid on the wiki is "https://login.launchpad.net/+id/HmCCDrD" ... Does anyone know how to change this?
<march> Maybe I've overread something but how can I use http://omnibook.sourceforge.net in *buntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-13
<leopard65> hi
<zapalony> Hello All
<zapalony> anyone here?
<zapalony> bye
<jacklake> hello there... is there anyone that might help me - I'm kinda new and I can't make my notebook works right :(
<jacklake> I Have install Ubuntu at my notebook - HP Pavilion tx2075br and the soundcard doesn't works... also the wi-fi feature among other stuff...
<jacklake> hello???
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-14
<pkolesni> Hi all!
<pkolesni> Can I get рудз цшер РЗ дфзещз руку,
<pkolesni> sorry
<pkolesni> Can I get help with HP laptop here?
<Ched-> Hi
<PetrEA> Hi, Ched-
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-09-08
<darkjackaho> hi there all
<darkjackaho> who got an hp?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-09-18
<diana1068> hello there :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-09-19
<etheretic> æl
<etheretic> erk - 'lo
<etheretic> anyone awake?
<etheretic> oh ah
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-09-12
<_ti_>  /part
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-09-15
<mgundes> ~logs
<mgundes> !logs
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-09-16
<htr> hi :>
#ubuntu-laptop 2018-09-12
<hachem> Oh, nobody here. sad :/
